# Whores hangout



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Okay, since the journals are getting filled with crap, we need to do some whoring in here instead! 

Everyone feel free to join! 

Whore away!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

HI!!!!  I am here to be a whore


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Haha, geat Pam!  
Let's go get the others too! 

Ack, I have a pile of invoices staring at me


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

I think they are being poops  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

well, stare back...start talking to them...no...YELL at them! 
see what kind of responses your co-workers give you!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Haha, I've already done that Mike.. My coworkers hardly raise a brow!  The girl I'm working with is used to me doing that.. 

How's work for you today?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> HI!!!!  I am here to be a whore


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

slow..and only have a measly 10 more hours to go! wahoo!
....man, I can't win the friggin lottery....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Ohhh, it's time for meal no 4  Protein shake and flax.. wooopeee..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

# 2 for me....chicken burger!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ....man, I can't win the friggin lottery....



I know, I have that same problem..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

LOL  You two are so cute, I know Jenny I love the protein shake but the flax kills the whole thing  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

power ball is starting to get up there again.....
I'd  look GOOD in a new Ferrarri!
vroom, vroom!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LOL  You two are so cute, I know Jenny I love the protein shake but the flax kills the whole thing  LOL


...and you wanted me to decicrate MY famous steaks with that shiat!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

No No No it tastes good on steaks  I love it on the meat    but protein steaks are sweet and flax is not


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

well i am stuck with dry chicken and cucs all day 
but i get a banana, yams and rice tonight 

SS...i am getting excited for Darren to come see you...bet you are too. 

i should talk to fireman today :blush:


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

I could not sleep I am so excited and how the hell am I suppossed to work the enxt couple of days  LOL  I am such a nutcase  LOL  Oh FIREMAN i think i may have dreams of darren, fireman and vin tonight    and J'BO  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> No No No it tastes good on steaks  I love it on the meat    but protein steaks are sweet and flax is not


nope. uh uh...not gonna buy it. nope. not at all!



J'bo...so you are carbing up tonight?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

You gonna have to give us a name and quit saying fireman!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LOL  You two are so cute, I know Jenny I love the protein shake but the flax kills the whole thing  LOL



My protein powder tastes like crap  But they're cheap! 
Have no prob with flax though.. Mmm, got an apple too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I could not sleep I am so excited and how the hell am I suppossed to work the enxt couple of days  LOL  I am such a nutcase  LOL  Oh FIREMAN i think i may have dreams of darren, fireman and vin tonight    and J'BO  !!!!!!!!!


damn...you're gonna be SORE!
that sounds like a helluva porno!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

hy now no tempting me on the whole apple thing  LOL


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

Mmmm! just had 1 1/2 grilled chicken breast with some tomato basil rice!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

that;s it...gotta get my food!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought so!!!!!!!!  Man we could do oh so much with the firemans hose, vin's body and j's body and her syrup and donuts and oh my oh my  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Aww girls I'm so jellous!! You get to have Darren and the hottie fireman..

What do I get??


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Mmmm! just had 1 1/2 grilled chicken breast with some tomato basil rice!!!!!



I want rice too..


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I thought so!!!!!!!!  Man we could do oh so much with the firemans hose, vin's body and j's body and her syrup and donuts and oh my oh my  LOL


You got it bad! You need a cold shower!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I want rice too..


It's Uncle Bens. It is so good!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

On my way there as we speak and no no one can watch  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

ok here are all the comments to your whoring people...how is a girl to keep up with you whores 

-ss...yes sweet dreams 

-b...yes i am doing a mini carb up and then depleting for another day

-dg...no names til after the shoot...right now he is only a business partner...maybe more after the weekend :dancing:

-b....hehe you said porno...hehehe

-dg...shut up about food today...i am serious...or i am signing out 

-ss....that sounds like a recipe that i could eat everyday 

-jenny....you had your dinner/eggs now i am gonna try to have a snack.....soon you will have a full course meal 

-jenny....dont even read his posts about food...he is just a shit disturber


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

SS, you did your AM cardio yet?


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Holy shnikes I missed some good whoring while I was on vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Too bad Im only on for ten minutos.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

NO CARDIO TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  per the sargeat's orders  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> -jenny....you had your dinner/eggs now i am gonna try to have a snack.....soon you will have a full course meal
> 
> -jenny....dont even read his posts about food...he is just a shit disturber



That was so poetic!  Aww sweetie, I'm not really complaining, just whining a littele  

I know, he's bad.. If you hold him I'll


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh come on now SS....
May I watch you ( or wash you ) in that cold shower....

PWEASE!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I know, he's bad.. If you hold him I'll


OH BOY!! IS this gonna be fun!!! Double teamed!!!!!!
 J, the food wasn't intended toward you this time! LOL


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> HI!!!!  I am here to be a whore



Hey Shorty! Im a whore! Im a whore!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

well any talk about food in here today is prohibited unless its about dry chicken and cucs...please and thankyou....you could create a j'bo dont enter thread if you want to talk about food


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

This is the best thread ever!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> NO CARDIO TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  per the sargeat's orders  LOL


10 hup....one two one two...get down on the floor and practice your pelvic tilts for this weekend


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

yeah SS, you'll so work those abs too!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

My coworker just made me put about a 1000 papers in envelopes..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Ha I love those kind of workouts, hey that goes with the plank pose for the ab workout today  LOL  that is good for him on the bottom, wow I am bad today  LOL


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ha I love those kind of workouts, hey that goes with the plank pose for the ab workout today  LOL  that is good for him on the bottom, wow I am bad today  LOL


Oh the pic in my mind!


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Oh the pic in my mind!



DITTO  

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeay!! Leaving work in 5 mins!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh I just got to work, no Jenny don't leave


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Aww Pam, I'll be back tonight! 
Debating wether I should go to the gym tonight or not.. Wednesdays are usually my rest day from gym..  But I kinda feel like going..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

My arms are getting too skinny.. haven't had a proper arm workout in three weeks  
Due to Justin  and cold


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> What do I get??


um...didn't you just 'get' a lot last week?
jeez...you kids are insatiable!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I kinda want more..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

kinda?
not sure now?


----------



## Dero (Jul 30, 2003)

Whore hangout...I should had known!!! 
Howdy yall!!! 
Seems the whoring has quiet down,  
que passa amigos??? 


One thing,I'm supprise that kuso is NOT HERE!!!!   

Aaaaaaw,vacations are great!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

you just got back from one?
Yo, dero-
check out my journal- there is a link of some pics ofme from a couple weeks ago..some nice mountain shots..you might like.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh bye the way I LOVE THE NEW JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE CD!~  Am dancing around at work listening to it right now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> My coworker just made me put about a 1000 papers in envelopes..


ohh...right about now..I wish I were the envelope.....I'd get licked..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh bye the way I LOVE THE NEW JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE CD!~  Am dancing around at work listening to it right now


we need a web cam!
can you dance...or..can you DANCE??


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

he he in my shoes for the comp you should see me dance, and with poles and all


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

ohh...ss..rides poles.....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

i ride many poles  LOL  wel only one to be exact  LOL


----------



## sawheet (Jul 30, 2003)

Lucky POLE


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

by the way, does the BF say he has noticed any changes in you the past two months?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

he doesn't say anything, he supports but doesn't want me to get emtionally hurt or compromised  he is so sweet


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

ss you are one week ahead of me on the hormone scale  next week i am a raging hormone...this week i am way too relaxed but wait until i get a donut in me...then BAM!!!!! me ss


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ss you are one week ahead of me on the hormone scale  next week i am a raging hormone...this week i am way too relaxed but wait until i get a donut in me...then BAM!!!!! me ss


this WOULD make for great pay per view..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

YEah pay perview!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!  me and j'bo and  vin and fireman and darren and nine with no GF.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

whose 9?
wha? You are gonna let poor j'bo get double teamed?
wait..its been a while for her..I think they'd better watch out for her!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

I got to work late... again... what else is new   Fortunately noone cares so long as I get my 40hrs in!

I couldn't fall asleep until 3:30 this morning and that was only after fade jumped my bones... must've really needed it


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

holy crap i just overloaded there. that was a wonderful pic. but seriously would be too hot for me. ok i will try though


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

NINE is the hotty in the building.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

OK LADIES! Roundin ya up! Get abs postin!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

gotta wait til i get home...no pics here


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Im all alone here...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

there will be one maybe later, still totally bloated from period


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Im always bloated!! No one notices that stuff but you. Your a hot momma Shorty. 

Where are the MEN? MEN can do this too...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm sporting the latest in 'keg wear'..sorry no belly pics fromyour truely..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NINE is the hotty in the building.


eh..forget him....
if it is any consolation, I am the hottest guy where I live...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

ok ok ok you convinced me tonight


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you should justify that with an avi.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok ok ok you convinced me tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> I think you should justify that with an avi.


me? To show you that..would be cruel and unusual punishment...


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Aww c'mon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your going to make me cry too!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Burner if I do you do


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

that is why I am NOT showing you!

honest..I am a fatty....


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

We're ganging up on you here. YOu dont stand a chance!!!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

Burner your a lucky guy .... sounds like you are getting ganged by a bunch of ladies


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey you two AM!!! You cant slip by me.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

No prob .... in the year 2010 when I get rid of this stupid keg thats hiding my 6 pack ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> Burner your a lucky guy .... sounds like you are getting ganged by a bunch of ladies


yeah...sometimes..its GOOD being me!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

My mom is making cinnabuns downstairs!!  It smells SO good!!  Why is she torturing me like this!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

cin..cinn...cinnabuns? I'll be right over!
Does she put icing on them?

either a glass of milk or cup of coffee.....


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

I love going to the mall and walking by the Cinnabun place... smells sooo yummy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

I love walking by 'that' place..or the cookie store....
]just keep walking....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

warm, cinnabuns straight from the oven with a glass of cold milk! 

Er no, I'm not craving anything..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

holy ABS!
stay away form the buns, hun!

You can do side or sit-ups, but please don't eat them buns!
(little play on words form song...)


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not touching them damnit..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

HOLY CRIPES jenny......nice tummy 

i thought that i said i was leaving if you talked about food  cinnimon buns are my fav  now you made me cry


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

oh...you know u are enjoying the crisp, clean taste of those cucs!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

Jenny ... I am with 'Bo and Burner on that one .... nice abs


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

sorry .. missed the J in J'Bo


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Aww, NO, Sorry Jenny!! 

You can have them much sooner than I can though!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you AM  
Now where are yours and the others? It's offical AB-AVVY day people!!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

Mine?? .... I try not to make people sick


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh...you know u are enjoying the crisp, clean taste of those cucs!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Almost time for me to go to bed..


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

All this whoring has wore me out!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Me too dg  I need some sleep..
That back workout didn't help much either..


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks!

Nighty night ppl, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

night babe. 

going to get my hair done now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

'night, jenny-


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_


hey...my mom..makes a pretty good cucumber salad....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

where is BF I need to send her a pic to make into an ab av for me    PLEASE


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

NT also does it!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

oh goody    will send them to both asap


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

well then..I do it...(ok, I don't but wanna se if you'd send me the pic anyway..


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> where is BF I need to send her a pic to make into an ab av for me    PLEASE


I'm here now!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

but...ss is gone....
damn!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

hey i am here  LOL  had to do the girly thing and get hair done


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

what did u have done to it?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

cut and colored


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

I got mine cut yesterday...but not colored...too short..
well, shift change! Gotta go! Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Dero (Jul 30, 2003)

Drats...I missed peak time again!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Guess all the whores are in bed early tongiht


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2003)

not quite!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I can make up for 10 missing IM whores any ol' day!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

I have absolutely NO doubt that you can, my man Dave is in the house!!!


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi B'Fly!

I can't wait to see you and Fade try the liquid clenbuterx!    Just be VERY VERY careful!  Don't pull a Burner and 5 ml's!!!!!

Remember though, if it didn't work the first time you didn't use enough!  On the other hand, if you had to use more than 3 ml and you didn't feel anything... that is nutty!  Lastly, if you used 4 ml and it worked.... discontinue use immediately and lay off E/C/A!    Otherwise, you'll be sweating around the house while "just" cleaning!    Ask Burner!  LMAO!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

That is THE nastiest tasting stuff!!   I think I may have to let fade have it and get me some more PILLS!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 30, 2003)

I used 5mls 20min before my leg workout and it worked nicely


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey what kind of stuff are we suposed to be posting in this thread???

I just had sex


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

You have to remember his background though...


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

and not with myself


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

and not with a man of course!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hey what kind of stuff are we suposed to be posting in this thread???
> 
> I just had sex


That's a good start!!!

With who???


----------



## Fade (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> You have to remember his background though...


Yeah I've been taking ephedrine before workouts for the last 10-11 years. Normally 75-100mg worth of the now banned ephedrine HCL


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's a good start!!!
> 
> With who???



Uhm I can't say


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Uhm I can't say


As long as it wasn't AMANDA then you don't have to say


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 30, 2003)

Whats a post whore?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Whats a post whore?


YOU!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 30, 2003)

me a whore nah


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> As long as it wasn't AMANDA then you don't have to say


And if it was her then I have to say???


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2003)

definitely you Crash and not me!!  

What's up buddy-boy!

Fade.... you took 5 ml???  That's shocking!


B'Fly!  Stick with it and use 15 mins before your workout!!!!!

Trust me!!!


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2003)

Here's a truthful fact!  Burner did 5 ml accidentally and when I tried it the first time, I did 5 ml!    I did walking lunges and believe me!  I burned up the aisles and effortlessly!  Simple!!

Now ask me how I felt for the next 8 hours!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 30, 2003)

Dang i'm sick blah! whats up with you dave?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

What's wrong Crash?  Got the flu or something??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 30, 2003)

i got  Gastritis and the flu i feel like my stomachs is in a torcher chamber no more spicy foods for me


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

I know about the tummy thing, I've got reflux... talk about pain!!!

Get plenty of rest, k!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Fade (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Here's a truthful fact!  Burner did 5 ml accidentally and when I tried it the first time, I did 5 ml!    I did walking lunges and believe me!  I burned up the aisles and effortlessly!  Simple!!
> 
> Now ask me how I felt for the next 8 hours!!


How did you feel for the next eight hours?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Think I'm going to leave you ho's to it... I gotta get some sleep!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I know about the tummy thing, I've got reflux... talk about pain!!!
> 
> Get plenty of rest, k!  Hope you feel better soon!



Me too!!! I probably spend 4 or 5 nights sleeping upright  too much bad food, too much coffee and too much beer!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 30, 2003)

nighty night bf


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2003)

you got Alcohol poison, Crash!!!

Me?  I'm just in LOVE!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

You're so sweet Dave!  I love what you put in your title!

Night!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 30, 2003)

no i didn't get alcohal poisoning i was eatin these super hot suicide chicken wings and they weren't quite hot enough so i soaked em in hot sauce and ate like 30  

and i got the flu from a girl



so how long have you and your girl been together?


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> How did you feel for the next eight hours?



I felt like I was 8 ft tall because my long hair stood up on end!!!!

I could feel my heart pumping!!!!!  I felt like I was on top of the world!!!!!

But on the other hand, had I started to be a hero in the gym or basketball court, I wouldn't be here..... today!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Mornin' People!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Mornin' People!



Uhm okay.....  Good Evening to you


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey PB! 

Well, it's so not evening here..  8:16 and I'm at work..


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey PB!
> 
> Well, it's so not evening here..  8:16 and I'm at work..



Well that sucks.. I'm heading to bed and you are off to work. I really don't think this relationship will last long with the hours we have.  

Night sweetie!!!

XXX

PB


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Well that sucks.. I'm heading to bed and you are off to work. I really don't think this relationship will last long with the hours we have.
> 
> Night sweetie!!!
> ...



 you are too funny! 

Ya know Justin (Eggs) and I make it work.. 

Nighty night


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

C'mon people.. I'm BORED.. I need some company


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

I am awake babe 
Love those abs Jenny.
I had my carb up last night before bed and it was so uneventful.
Carb ups just arent any fun without salt.

OH and PB....your not talking to me now i see. Well  you. And you and your sex comments....well  you know what BF and i have to say about that. Your simply torturing yourself!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey Jenny 
I had an eventful night yesterday too.. Went to gym straight after work and wasn't home til 8:00PM..


----------



## david (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> no i didn't get alcohal poisoning i was eatin these super hot suicide chicken wings and they weren't quite hot enough so i soaked em in hot sauce and ate like 30
> *yikes!  *
> 
> ...



*Not long enough!!!*


----------



## david (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You're so sweet Dave!  I love what you put in your title!




thank you b'fly!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey Dave!  SO good to see you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

okie dokie..am here.....must work today....
jeez...tired already..only been here less than an hour.....might have to go to starbucks...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Aww, poor Mike!

I felt like that this morning too! Now it's 3:00 and I'll leave in about 2 hrs


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Btw, I so want a frozen coffee right now..  they had some amazing ones at Seven eleven in Copenhagen! with vanilla.. I want!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

MORNING!!!!!!     did my morning cardio and am here to whore


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

Lovely Stomach!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

thanks..I workout..
oh..you meant ss..didn't you...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> MORNING!!!!!!     did my morning cardio and am here to whore


Yeay  Morning Pam!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Just came back from breaky, 20 mins in the sun.. I bet that will give me freckles..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

well then you and justin acan play connect the dots....


if a lot of freckels..could take a while..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...BRPBOYZZZ&rfnbr=372&page=2&cgname=OSBRPBOYZZZ

that is what i got yesterdya, part of the 350 bucks!!!!  LOL  Three pairs in white, pink and purple


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha, I think we have better things to do with our time


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

how cute...now..your turn to model them!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, I think we have better things to do with our time


really? Do tell.....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...BRPBOYZZZ&rfnbr=372&page=2&cgname=OSBRPBOYZZZ
> 
> that is what i got yesterdya, part of the 350 bucks!!!!  LOL  Three pairs in white, pink and purple



Aww, that's so cute!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> really? Do tell.....



 Like eating ice cream


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey, where's J'bo??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

I'd rather lick freckles.....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha, well, I didn't say J and I have to use plates did I?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

I like the way you swedish chicks think!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't know where j'bo is maybe she is actually working  LOL  Now who would want to do that  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

w-w-wor..
what?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Working?  
I've spent most of the day battling with invoices.. or pretending to be battling with invoices, you take your pick!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Almost time for meal 4! 
Whatcha eating today?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

w....wr......wk...........bad word!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

I've got chicken w/ rice and green beans, chicken burger w/ cottage cheese...might need something for later....


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 31, 2003)

Work....
It's a bad word until you want those bills paid

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

Thursday ... wee hoo!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I've got chicken w/ rice and green beans, chicken burger w/ cottage cheese...might need something for later....



Mmm, sounds yummy! 
I'm going to get my protein shake, flax and apple now!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Thursday ... wee hoo!



My work-thursday is almost over 
I'm ready for friday


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

I just ate 2 grilled chicken breast and some fig newtons!
Hey pammie, model those shorts!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

Jenny, what time is it there?

My work day just started, but it might as well be over.  It's supposed to be 32 C here  (95'ish F)


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

Let me see here, NO!!!!!  Um, it was 106 here in freaking Portland, that is great and all I love the heat but not when the humidty is super high and you can't sleep and have to work and not be on the lake or river    

Hey NT nice avi abs  !!!!!!!

Let me see here am eating the exact same thing minus the strawberries sub grapefruit today  LOL    oh and everyone held me to this, am going to cut out SPLENDA need to cut back on that, that stuff gets expensive  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

We've had great weather here too today, like 28 C and clear sky! SO wanted to go to the beach 

Oh, it's 4:20 PM here now..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

And NT, nice abs


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

What do you use Splenda with?  

thanks SS     I can't wait till I'm cut ...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Pam, my food looks the same each day too.. But today I got an extra apple


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh I se splenda with everything because I have the worst sweeth tooth in the world especially during a certain time of the month, but now that that is done, I am going to cut myself off, like with shopping  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha, wha? no shopping either?  I need stop that too, need to save my money


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

with your comp coming close, not more sweet tooth.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

NT, how's the Mrs doing? The diet and gym routine working?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

Excellent!   She's kicking a$$ with her diet and exercise.  She is addicted to spin classes.  She went from sleeping in on weekends to getting upset if she misses her morning spin classes.  It's only a matter of time before she'shappy with her body.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Aww, that's so great! Give her a big  from me too  (not that I think she knows who I am  ).
I love teaching morning spin classes, it feels so good!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey, where's J'bo??



I am here and boy did i miss the whore boat. 

SS...that is so cute...bet those cheeks look really nice hanging out of there.

Yes. i have been working like a good girl since i took tomorrow off and have to get 240 invoices out the door 

Burner...STOP TALKING ABOUT FOOD please.

NT....its that hot today? its only gonna be 24 here today but i geuss that hot weather is due to hit us on Monday...thank god its a long weekend. We Canadians ROCK 

SS....use stevia its cheap...$9.99 and it lasts me almost 3 months..i can send you some if you want. 

NT....abs are looking great...your gonna be an easy one


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

Jenny.....dont like that title....how about Justin's Cuddle Bug


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha, why don't you like it?  Too formal?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

Stevia I have never tried that but heard wonders    I will have to get some today or tomorrow, drag darren with me, ok boys and girls we are on a countdown, 9.5 hours and DARREN IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YEAH!!!!!!!    :rolling:    Oh and you all are so wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, that's so great! Give her a big  from me too  (not that I think she knows who I am  ).
> I love teaching morning spin classes, it feels so good!



any support she gets is great, I shall tell her.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

YEAY!!  Pam is getting some in 9.5 hours!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT....its that hot today? its only gonna be 24 here today but i geuss that hot weather is due to hit us on Monday...thank god its a long weekend. We Canadians ROCK
> 
> NT....abs are looking great...your gonna be an easy one



Yep ... and it's suppose to be in the low 30's for the weekend  

Now that's what I like to hear ...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

I wish I was in Canada too.. but not where you are..   somewhere more loving..


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

more loving?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Er.. Justin is in Canada..  Somewhere in the middle of nowhere with no phones nor computers..


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

Canada Rocks  .... I am taking Friday off and Monday is a holiday.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

... so you remember where?  Saskatchewan?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

Did anyone catch any coverage of the SARS concert in T.O. ? ... That was a crazy show ... wish I was there


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

what the heck holicday is on monday, i think i should have it off


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, why don't you like it?  Too formal?


Not formal i just dont think that Property is a good word...no one owns you honey 

SS....yah darrens almost here...ss has more cardio for the day 

NT....no he is in Montreal in the Larenchines i believe

A....i got Friday and Monday off too


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't really know ... its som kind of civic holiday .... I sure like this civic guy


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> Did anyone catch any coverage of the SARS concert in T.O. ? ... That was a crazy show ... wish I was there



It supposedly rocked!  there were around 450,000 that took in the show.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

SARS????????  Man I am missing out on a nuch I think since I am not canadian.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

Pretty good line up .... except for that Justin Timberlick guy <-


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh I get it a benefit concert duh!!!!    LOL     DUDE JUSTIN ROCKS!!!!!  Am listening to him now


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> Pretty good line up .... except for that Justin Timberlick guy <-


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

SARS = Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome .... the one thing that Canada does not need to be known for. So Toronto had a huge concert to show that there is no risk .... huge being almost half a million people.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

ss .... sorry to hear that ... about that Justin guy .... I am sure you will hear some good music soon


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT....abs are looking great...your gonna be an easy one



I give those credit who are in far worst shape then me and come out of the dieet battle winners!  It's been a phobia of mine for as long as I can remember - no pot belly for this guy - ever!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

hey now at least i didn't say he was hot, then i would need help  LOL


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

That is when you know there is no help for you


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh I get it a benefit concert duh!!!!    LOL     DUDE JUSTIN ROCKS!!!!!  Am listening to him now


you still dancing?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

of course


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

everyone head over to my "dearest IM buds" please.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> OH and PB....your not talking to me now i see. Well  you. And you and your sex comments....well  you know what BF and i have to say about that. Your simply torturing yourself!



If what I did last night was torture I'd love to find out what wild, passionate sex is like!!!!!!!!!!!  She liked the tongue ring alot... really liked it!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

.... it worked like it should


----------



## Dero (Jul 31, 2003)

Wooooohoooo!!!Da SUPERLONG WEEKEND starts NOW!!!
Five week of unadulterated FUN!!!
YES!!!!
Don't have to think of work(eh,this has to be the first time I say the whole word w/o studderrrring....)
Doing dat happy dance...Hop,twirl,bump...and of course :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

hey shorty you still here? or did you start the festivities yet


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

No i am here, trying to pretend to work  LOL  My mind is else where


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

thinking about darren and making you presents  hottie J (no loves has been shar3ed  LOL)


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Am I the only one having that new ad "how to use steroids" disturbing me? If people want to use, be my guest, but I don't think we should be promoting it like that..


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't know Jenny... it's not telling you to take steroids.

To me it's like the condems in schools issue... just b/c we tell our kids how to use them and how to be safe doesn't mean we support them doing it.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

It should have "safely" on the end!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Good point BF  I was just a bit disturbed when I saw the pic of the man sticking a needle in his chest!  that was my initial reaction, if Prince wants it there, that's his call!

So you're comparing sex and use of illegal substances


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

And some of those young "hey dude, I wanna get big" coming to the site might get the wrong idea..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Good point BF  I was just a bit disturbed when I saw the pic of the man sticking a needle in his chest!  that was my initial reaction, if Prince wants it there, that's his call!
> 
> So you're comparing sex and use of illegal substances


where'd you see this? what am I missing?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

It's one of the banners Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

oh...gotcha


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> So you're comparing sex and use of illegal substances


I thought you could link sex to anything???


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

Eating............Sex
Watching TV...........Sex
Workingout..........Sex
Think about Sex 24/7!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha, that's true dg..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

yep, it is all in one's perspective!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

Oops................I wasn't suppose to say sex since Justin is not around. Or darrin or the fireman!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

Me and Burner could fill in though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> And some of those young "hey dude, I wanna get big" coming to the site might get the wrong idea..


If they are smart enough to actually read what is being said then they should be fine... life is all about choices and taking responsibility for them.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Me and Burner could fill in though!!!!!!!!!


heh heh...and we have handcuffs..


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

And nightsticks!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah BF, I hope so too


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Okay, I'm off to bed people!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> thinking about darren and making you presents  hottie J (no loves has been shar3ed  LOL)



PRESENTS  i dont deserve presents 

Actually jenny i am kinda disturbed about the needle too.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

no you definitely do    Ok I am off to finish work and to go to the gym, have a wonderful day everyone!!!!!!    oh and j'bo see you on msn later maybe


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Have a great day Pam!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, I'm off to bed people!!


g'night jenny!
Next time we talk...I'll be saying good monrning to you!
( I will be working mids on monday night!)
have a great weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

c'mon ppl, wake  up..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

I am up  couldnt sleep cause i am so damn thirsty. Morning babe. BTW LOVE the title.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Morning honey!!  Today is the day!!  

Haha, you like that better.. I wasn't suggesting that he owned me before ya know.. just that my abs were his to er.. do whatever he wanted with..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

I know what you meant sugah...love the new title though.
Yes today is the day  Gotta head to the shower soon.
Weather doesn't look great  but we will survive.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh no  weather not good?? I'll contact the weather gods, you should have sun in an hour.. 

How are you feeling??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

feeling like i need some food. 
abs are full blown out and feeling great


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

YEAY!! I can't wait to see the pics!! 

When are you allowed to eat?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

I am gonna eat some eggs and rice cakes soon 
Right now i am REALLY emotional and always am when the comp. or photoshoot is here. Cant have red eyes though. Glad your hear though


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Aww, Jenny is emotional In a good way I hope! you are such a cutie 

What location are you starting with? Fireman?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

This is the plan for the day.
-huge silver steel door in club district for club wear shots
-black fire escape
-gym
then we are gonna pick up mr.fireman
-barn
-sunflower field
-beach

Emotional Good Yes...reflectin upon journey and this past year. This past year has been extremeley hard for me, but has also brought the most positive changes.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

All really great locations! 

You should be so damn proud of yourself Jenny! Going through all the hard stuff, managing to kick ass in several comps AND always being a great help to clients and people on IM! Not to mention a great friend to a lot of people!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

dont make me start crying again Jenny  loves you too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Er, sorry..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey jenny dont be mad...but i am eating eggs right now


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

you are too funny


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

and they are delicious....and having a bagel too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Yum  
I'm having a protein shake real soon..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

hehehe now i get to talk about food. j/k i wont rub it in.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

It's okay, I'm not really craving things right now.. 
And now that I'm changing my meal plan I don't think I'll crave much at all


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

hi ladies!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

where are ya at ... lunchtime already?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Haha, nope, time to go home soon!  4:30 here!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

Excellent!!  Well then, enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ... Weather doesn't look great  but we will survive.



You should be here, it's going to 34C!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

thats nice...make the rain go away please.
i am heading out the door. talk to everyone later.
posin time


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

Nt does the rain evapouration dance


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok need to vent, am so happy to see darren but when i asked him if he noticed a difference he said a little but you are holding a lot of water so you need to do soem cardio.  :bawl:  makes me sad and he has leaned out soooooooo much he is so hot now, will get pics.  My folks even noticed, man and i am not  :bawl:  why is it so easy for guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OK better now


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

is that av pic recent?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah like two days ago, and am less bloated now


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

I think Darren is suffering from jet lag, travel lag, some kind of lag.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 1, 2003)

that and i know him, and i love him for this, he doesn't want me to do anything to hurt myself, so he won't say anything either way.  He just lets me do what i want as long as i am happy  LOL  You men are so funny


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

What is he doing while you're at work?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 1, 2003)

laying in bed eating  LOL  We have leftopver food from being at my folks last night so he is just napping and relaxing, since he has two days off work.    I am only here for like 2 more hours max


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey Pam!!   

Did you have fun last night?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

HEY GUYS!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2003)

Holy Crap!!!  303 Replies???     And only 3 post from me only!!!  Now whose the KING/QUEEN whore??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

you are holding water cause your on your period...or just finished...no big deal...that boy needs to just keep his comments to himself...but we all make mistakes sometimes 

oh yes i need to do a dance now  SS i have something to tell you


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey J'bo!!  

How did it go??? 

Btw, I have MSN too..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

you have msn? then get on there and add me in: jennyborecky@hotmail.com i have something to tell you.


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2003)

hello you two!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 1, 2003)

J'Bo...nice siggy! But...I must say that THOSE abs don't look like they have EVER seen a donut! You suck!! j/k You look great!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, it shows you offline!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey Dave and buff!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 1, 2003)

hello

Posting and rock'in...what a great night!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 2, 2003)

Well i am online now babe....come on 

Thanks buffy  wheres your avi?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i am online now babe....come on
> 
> Thanks buffy  wheres your avi?



 Oh, no!!! No avi for me....not abs anyway - don't have any


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 2, 2003)

we all have abs sweety pie


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> we all have abs sweety pie



I know....but I can't find mine!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2003)

Okay ppl, it's Monday, I'm ready for some whoring!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 3, 2003)

well get on msn turkey. lol.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

if I was at home I so would..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

i know that now


----------



## wjvf (Aug 4, 2003)

hi everyone, my name is Wes.  I'm new to the forum


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay ppl, it's Monday, I'm ready for some whoring!




Good Morning/Night or whatever it may be in Switz er...Sweden, Jenny!


----------



## wjvf (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.onemodelplace.com/model_list.cfm?ID=41518

I just finished my first professional shoot.  Check it , let me know what you think


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Welcome Wes! 

Pics are looking good


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Good Morning/Night or whatever it may be in Switz er...Sweden, Jenny!



Watch that mouth of yours  

Hey Dave, how are ya? 

Just had lunch


----------



## wjvf (Aug 4, 2003)

Thank you, it was a tough 12 weeks!  Training for a WNSO for May 2004


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

I bet it was tough, but it was worth it, wasn't it? 

Good luck on that comp of yours


----------



## wjvf (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes it was, but some sacrafices were hard to make


----------



## wjvf (Aug 4, 2003)

The diet wasn't too hard, just the sacrafices with other areas in my life.  Mainly relationship stuff.  I don't think she really understood what I was doing.


----------



## wjvf (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the encouragement Nike-girl.  Talk to everyone again soon.  If anyone wants to talk fitness stuff.  wjvf@hotmail.com I have messenger! Bye for now


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

You're welcome Wes, that's what we're here for!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Stace, Pam, J'bo, NT, Burner.. WAKE UP!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

i am up and :dancing:


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey guys!!!  What's up???


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

I am SO awake!
now..whee are you?
oh...I thiink it is on;y 4 am where you are....
so....talk to ya when you get here!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

You all are so funnny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey all! 
Just had an amazing bike ride to work!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

dang, ss..don't you EVER sleep???  What are u doing up?
hiya, BTW!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

Long story friend is in the hospital and I was with him for three hours and now I am waiting to hear from darren that he made it home ok, so I am tired and hungry and cranky, and need my bed buddy


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

your friend is ok?
bed buddy, eh? hmm..I like bed buddys....
Last night was last time Kristen and I will get to spend together all night..until I get off the midnight sift..one way or another..

(we made the best of it though..)


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Okay ppl, stop complaining, I can't see Justin for MONTHS!! 

I still feel pretty good though, life is good 

Naww, you're all allowed to be cranky! Pam, when will you see him again?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

I am sure  LOL  I know darren and I spent all day in bed today except for when we ate and went to the gym    It was great except for him leaving and all.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

I will see him in two weeks, but it isn't the same for basically two days and we will be at a wedding all of one day


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

yeahI know..but my girl only lives 5 minutes from me..and I can barely see her once a week...
that BITES!
ok...whining is over...
how far is your ride to work, Jenny?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Aww, Pammie.. Two weeks is nothing, you'll see him before you know it  Just do your cardio and weights and keep your diet in check. If you keep yourself busy with that and seeing friends time will fly! 

Now let me see that pretty smile!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

And now this smile is going to bed  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> 
> Now let me see that pretty smile!!


here'smine:


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

My ride to work is about 20km. I wore my helmet today, I'm such a good girl!  Actually I feel better when I have it, cause then I can race and give it ALL I've got without being scared of falling and smash my head..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Night Pam! Sweet dreams


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

that's a heck of a ride!
ou wore your helmet? I wish I can get Kristen to wear one...she says she 'likes to feel the wind thru her hair'....
oy.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 5, 2003)

Jenny what do you ride?


----------



## firestorm (Aug 5, 2003)

I won't mountain bike without a helmet but I never wear one on road rides.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 5, 2003)

Speaking of rides,,,, bendover Burner,, I'll drive.  hehehe


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey whores 

I ride a mountainbike.. Crescent (I think that's a swedish brand, very well known here..).
I like feeling the wind in my hair too, but my mom keeps buggin me about wearing one.. So today I just said FINE and put the damn thing on..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

C'mon, you are so slacking on posting!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

yay mom!

Better to be safe...besides..they have some cool helmets out there!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Speaking of rides,,,, bendover Burner,, I'll drive.  hehehe



spend too many nights out in the field, my friend?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

My helmet matches my bike  They're both clear blue and black..

How's work today Mike? Busy? Sleepy?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm fine...bored...just takig it easy tonight..watching Terminator..
slow night on the network..ssems the bad guys kow I am working..not trying anything..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

You're watching a movie at work? 
It's pretty okay here today. Working with some invoices and answering the phone. 
Lunch in an hour


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

already? What is for lunch?
I just a salad, and 2 chicken breasts w/ rice..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Having lunch at 1:00, it's 12:0 now.. 

Some chicken, brown rice, veggies and pesto


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

we almost had the same to eat!
great minds, eh?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Yep  

You going to the gym today? I'm supposed to do legs, but after all the biking I'm doing today I might switch to back/biceps. But my shoulders are sore, not to mention ABS! 
Think I'll just shock my legs instead as planned..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

dang! Me too! legs! I am supposed togo and hike Pikes Peak on Thursday....another 14 thousand foot mountian! So..might stil do legs..but not get too intense with it..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Pikes Peak? That sounds like fun!  You have some great mountains over there in Colorado. My parents were talking about going there skiing next year. If they do I just might have to go with em 

I think I can handle legs today, but I won't be able to walk tomorrow and thursday


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

you ought to!
you and Justin! Will be great!

Hmm..I do luv that feeling after legs..when you step off a curb or something and your legs buckle underneath you....


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Mmm, me and Justin in the mountains.. I like the thought of that  Of course, we could be on a dump and I would still like the thought 

Oh yes! I was walking home from the gym last week after working legs and OMG  I swear, people thought I was a retard!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

LUNCH TIME!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

ok...I might have to hold with the dump..they are smelly...takes the mood right out of it!


I think it is funny when I get out of the truck, and groan like an old man when the legs are sore..people look at me funy..I just look at them and say 'did legs yesterday'..most of them understand...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

little more than an hour..and BED TIME!
nya nya..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm not jealous of you getting to bed soon  I've got 3 hours left, then I've got a great summer evening to enjoy 

Mmm, lunch was good!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

well...ya got me beat there...

my night..was spent here...and it didnt rain...it looked like it was going to pour...some drops did come down, so didn't go run...


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Aww, Mike.. Cheer up!  You've got a nice day tomorrow when others have to work, right? 

Don't be sad, life is too short..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

hey!
Shift change! Gotta go!
Have a great day!
c-u 2morrow!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Okay, you too sweets!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Good morning everyone    Time for me to go buy more eggs, ran out yesterday and I was preoccupied with darren to remember to buy some


----------



## sawheet (Aug 5, 2003)

Damm eggs always runnin out!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

I know, I miss my Eggs too!  

Morning Pam ans Sawheet!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Pam, you feeling better?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

Jenny #2 is here now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Except feeling bad for not doing cardio yesterday, yes Jenny I am feeling mucho better


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

glad to hear that.
you read my pm girls?
yes i am dancing again


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

C'mon Pam, let it go! Unless it wasn't the important cardio  

Morning J'bo! And YES, I read you PMs and I'm   too!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

J, when will you post pics btw


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

hehehe. i feel like a gigglin school girl. pics should arrive anyday now  hold on let me do that some more


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!  We can all dance    No I am in a really good mood even though friend is in the hospital we had a great talk last night.  I was there for 3 hours!!!!!!!  And he is suppossed to call again today and may go see him again after LEGS!!!!!!!!  AHHHHHHHH  I HATE LEGS!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

J, I'm so friggin happy for you!  And we need those pics soon 

Pam, I'm glad you're feeling better!!


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2003)

hello you all!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey Dave!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Good after noon david  LOL    How was your weekend????


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2003)

good day all!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Man everyone is here today


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey NT!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

And Jenny I know it is probably time for to go to bed soon, but NO YOU CAN NOT LEAVE!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2003)

How are things Jenny?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

No Pam, it's 4:50, not time for bed yet!  still at work.. Am allowed to leave now! But might stay a little to whore for money..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

He He I like that idea, whoring for money    Loving that tune of that  LOL  All these time zones are so hard to keep up with  LOL


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2003)

I have been doing wonderful.  I've been doing a lot of shopping and searching things for my hunny etc.  and I've booked two flights for the next two months!!!

How is everyone?  Sorry, I've been in no man's land, lately!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

NT, things are good thank you!  Have a long bike ride home to look forward to  With a good mix of music on my Mp3-player 

How are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2003)

Im excellent!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Pam, I know, I don't know why we have to have these damn timezones..  They're a pain.. 

Coworker is gone now, so I can whore without being interrupted  Going home soon though.. 

Have you heard from Darren yet?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah Dave, you've been such a stranger.. and I've become a posting freak.. 
Oh, two flights! Where are ya going? 

Aww, shopping for your honey, that's too sweet!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

NT, glad to hear that!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Last night but not this morning    And I can't seem to pry myself away from the comp leaving him text messages on his phone  LOL  I MISS HIM!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Aww, Pam, I know! You'll see him real soon though!  

Go do some cardio or something..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Ha Ha I will on my lunch, and then legs tonight so my ind will be else where oh yeah and work, I don't wanna work, man I am whining today  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm top post whore


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah, you're a whiny little thing today Pam! But that's okay, that was me some time ago  We need to be here for each others whining! 

I'm allowed to go now, it's 5:25.. I just can't get my butt outta this chair!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

I think my thermo is kicking in, cause I'm dancing in my chair to Justin Timberlake now..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Here is darren and I at his parents house on Saturday


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Pam, you always post such small pics!! 

But you look SO CUTE together!!  Aww, honey!


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeah Dave, you've been such a stranger.. and I've become a posting freak..
> Oh, two flights! Where are ya going?
> 
> Aww, shopping for your honey, that's too sweet!




I've been around but my time is limited!  I'm trying to restore my sleeping habits so I can workout at 5:30 am along with my evening workouts!

Going to the Northeast!!!!!  CT/VT/NY

Yeah!  I love shopping for my honey!  She so MUCH DESERVES it!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Okay, I'm leaving now people!

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

BYE JENNY


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

hey dave you gonna visit saphire when you are in NY? 

i am so happy that everyone is happy here....we can all dance together  

pics should be here by Thursday  then you guys get to see what i am so happy about


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey everyone!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Morning hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

morning...i am effin starving.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

to u hotties tooo!!

I'm starving tooooO!!! About to have my protein shake & strawberries in 30 minutes!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

I have my protein shake and fat sono, but my tummy is hungry and being funny, too much SF stuff this weekend LOL


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

I was starving, then I ate some ww toast


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

well i am starving so i am going to the store and getting something to eat cause i am not dieting and dont give a crap.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

J come eat up the cookies and donuts that are here that I want so bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

When do you get the pics from the shoot J???  And how did things go with Mr. Fireman???


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey whores, I'm back.. for a few mins


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

well BF....pics are coming soon...hopefully this week....things went well with the fireman yes


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

awesome... I need some motivation!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2003)

keep that up..you're gona give yorself a headache....


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm so bored.. Work is sooo sloooow today.. Not much to do at all


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2003)

go take a smoke break..(pssst..don't actually go smoke...just go get some fresh air for about 15 min..)


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

I had a 20 min break an hour ago  I would so never smoke silly


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2003)

sounds about time to go again....


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

I think I'll go for a walk in the building soon instead to chat with people..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2003)

there ya go!
people seem to migrate towards the water fountain. don't know why...but they do..water hole thing. Maybe some sort of primal DNA thing...


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, you might be on to something there! I did take a walk to the water fountain. For the 5th time today  I'm drinking lotsa water..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

Morning you two. Jenny i got news


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2003)

hiya hottie!
...you're pregnant....
?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

OMG you nuts :nutty: no you know the news...jenny i pm'ed yah


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2003)

heh heh..I know...just having a little fun w/ya at this early morning..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

you trying to give a girl a heart attack  i am heading to do some faux-cardio then i will be back to whore


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2003)

what kind of cardio is this?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

J, I'm doing a little dance for you! 
    

This is so great!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2003)

watch out where you point that banana!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Mike  I think you need some sleep..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

I know he needs some help


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Exactly.. Now where are ya? You're supposed to be whoring with me  I've just been putting about a 1000000 invoices in a million different files and stuff.. Ack, now I deserve some major whoring!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok girls morning, and J my ass hurts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Oh and so I am doing cardio on lunch since I slept like poop last night


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Aww, your ass hurts?  Mine is gonna hurt tomorrow, am working legs tonight


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

J'Bo is taking her frustrations about legs out on me  LOL  And they hurt so bad, I have never cramped as bad during a leg workout  LOL  How are you jenny???


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm doing good thanks!  Have been very bored today. And my body is crying out loud for someone.. 

Is your gym close to your work, or do you just do the cardio outdoors on your lunch?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

I work across the street frm the gym, which is 1.5 miles, (not sure in km) from where I live  LOL  So I am very close    I knw what you mean about craving someone, I need my vitamin D


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

That's great! 

Having breaky now, eating my chicken sallad 

BRB


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

SS...sorry about your butt babe...gotta be done 

Jenny...i am in need of some vitamin L too...its a new essential Vitamin  and you need to up your egg content 

My Quads are effin killing me!  and i almost  from the plank holds this morning. I am finding it hard to only go to the gym once a day now though. Antsy. But i am sure that i can find other ways of keeping busy


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

WHERE ARE MY WHORES


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 6, 2003)

I think I'd better start whoring b/c I'm so bored at work...either that or go get some food.  Hmm...food, or whoring...


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm a whore!!!!

Hey I just noticed SS ava... is it kiss he the same sex avatar week???  If it is I don't think I can participate.. No I'm pretty sure I can't.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

Osrry hun had to go say goodbye to my bro who is moving.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 6, 2003)

WHORE HERE  WHORE HERE   where are my biatches


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

I be here, and think my hottie jenny is gone


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm having the best stirfry right now...this place rocks with the healthy food.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

i am here? am i good enough?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

YOU ARE PERFECT!!!!!  I thought everyone left me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

i am here...actually be back in 10...gotta go count to 10 and call my honey


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

ok go leave a silly message


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey ppl! 

Pam, I just did legs..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

How are you, hopefully not ing


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

No, but I'm having problems walking.. Tomorrow I'll do the single ducky walk..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

I am walking ok but sitting is another problem  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Haha, aww, poor pammie! Are you whiny today too? 

I need to take a shower, will check in a little later!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

ok hottie go get clean


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok go leave a silly message



I did...hehe.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

@ jenny your twitching smilie is hilarious


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

you are both hillarious as i am bored out of my skull at work


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

well its just got cloudy out here and i am excited about tonight...the girls are getting together for milkshakes and burgers...diet ones of course  and playing some cards


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

diet burgers and milkshakes???????/


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

k yesterday i received 103 pm's and i only have 25 today.....WHATS GOING ON PEOPLE? 

diet burgers and without the bun and diet milkshakes are well ummm ummmm ok they arent diet


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

103 PMs  I've been PM whoring with Burner today, but I don't think we were able to beat that 

Mmmm, Milkshake.. Mmmm I want that.. and a Frozen Vanilla Coffee  

Okay hotties, I'm off to meet a friend.. And picking up some eggs at the store.. Can't live without my Eggs ya know 

Talk to you before bed!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

Egg Addict  
Have a frozen coffee for me


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

and some for me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

SS get your abs back up there...i wanta see more skin


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm hungry


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

good bf....means your burning all your food off....fight through it and think of your abs appearing the longer you wait to eat 

So how are you today beautiful?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

I resisted the chocolate chip cookies in the snack bar today!!!  So, I'm great just tired, didn't sleep well!

U?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

me? i am marvelous  cant you tell by all my smilie smilies


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

Time to eat!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

I will as soon as i get home i promise, oh man just ahd lunch with my grandpa again    Was nice we talked I had turkey and some lettuce and cuces then came back and just had my rice with splenda    I will put abs up here as soon as i get home hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

umm why the heck do you have splenda in your rice


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

because i am still sitting here with muffins and donuts and my sweettooth was dying, just like 3 little packs, it is like the cinnamon sugar rice i used to have as a kid


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

and don't be mad that means cardio tonight  :-(


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

I mean how do you say no to spending time with your grandfather???????????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

dont know? i couldnt  i am not mad. do cardio when ever you want. just not on leg days


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

he he you are cute    I will do it tonight I want to and need to to losen my freaking legs up, I am goin g to die if I don't  LOL  I know my grandpa is funny, he cracks me up, so how are you doing hottie???  To your burnout time??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

i am drinking green tea and thinking about my milkshake  thinking about something else too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

He He I am thinking I am excited for my arm, ab and little bit of cardio tonight   

PS  making some rice crispy treats for a hottie i know who needs some sugar


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

oh I want some of those treats... I love those things


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

i will send you some too BF if you want


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Egg Addict
> Have a frozen coffee for me



I can't have a frozen coffee damnit!  It's SUGARY!! 

And we don't really have the good ones here  They're in Copenhagen Denmark.. But that's only 30min by train.. 

I'm not having any though


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok gals, a good norphedrine, have any ideas?????


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

You guys sure know how to whore btw


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> i will send you some too BF if you want


It's so hot out the marshmellow would be all melted by the time they got here 

I think I'll plan that as my cheat on Sat.  haven't had those in sooo long!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You guys sure know how to whore btw


They're trying to catch up with me


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey BF! (ButterFly, BeautiFul, BodyFine, take you're pick  ) 

You are doing so good! I'm always reading your journal


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

not possible but I will try  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey BF! (ButterFly, BeautiFul, BodyFine, take you're pick  )
> 
> You are doing so good! I'm always reading your journal


Thanks so much!!!  Feedback is always good!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

whores, oh whores.. Wake up.. I'm BORED..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

i am up  but barely.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh yes!!   I was ready to go shoot myself


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

How was your night, any sweet dreams?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

MOrning JENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will be back 1 hour, cardio time so I can maybe walk today  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet dreams yes....i feel asleep to some great music played by a good friend of mine


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Pam!!   Okay, go work that booty, I need that too, I'm SORE!! 

Hmm, J'bo, what friend?


----------



## kuso (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, go work that booty, I need that too, I'm SORE!!




Someone work your booty a little too hard?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Kuso, you drunk mofo


----------



## kuso (Aug 7, 2003)

I confess  

Don`t say that like its a negative though


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey! Kuso's not a drunk mofo, he's a _mofo Lush_ .


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok am back and i swear i feel worse then before  LOL    I could hardly walk this morning, stairs suck and trying to sit on a toilette, I have to just drop, not slow just drop  LOL


----------



## kuso (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I prefer the drunk mofo


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Aww, Pammie, if it makes you feel better, I'm SORE too!  But I always get more sore the 2nd day, so tomorrow won't be fun


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok am back and i swear i feel worse then before  LOL    I could hardly walk this morning, stairs suck and trying to sit on a toilette, I have to just drop, not slow just drop  LOL



What have you and Jen been doing?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I confess
> 
> Don`t say that like its a negative though



How many sober hours have you had since Monday?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> What have you and Jen been doing?



  I BET you want to know that..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

He He, we have been doing a new workout called the plow  LOL     It is great for the abs and glutes   

Jenny I am on that second day soreness now, so yeah it sucks


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Awww, I think we need our men to massage us..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes a nice butt and leg massage.....................and I can always return the favor but I always get distracted  LOL


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

Ah, you two stop it!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Pam!!   Okay, go work that booty, I need that too, I'm SORE!!
> 
> Hmm, J'bo, what friend?



A sweet friend from Florida


----------



## kuso (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> How many sober hours have you had since Monday?



 is that a trick question? What day is it today??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry about the sore butt Pammy  Going to post your workout for today in your journal. You cheery yet?

BTW hey drunk mo fo


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> :confuesd: is that a trick question? What day is it today??



Sunday, I think.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

wanta hear something hilarious?

HomoFauxSexual: means a man who acts like a homosexual in order to get girls. A friend of mine sent the definition last night and i almost died laughing.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> A sweet friend from Florida



J'Bo's Finally  

*GETTIN' SOME! *


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

*Boom Chic Boom-Boom-Chic Boom Chic Boom-Boom-Chic Work Dat Nookie!....Work Dat Nookie! *


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

He He I am much better, I was just exhausted the last four days have been just emotionally very tiring for me and now things are much better


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

No. DM i am not getting some from Florida. 
He is a friend.


----------



## kuso (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> BTW hey drunk mo fo



Yo babe


----------



## kuso (Aug 7, 2003)

LMMFAO@DM


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

and yes i am finally gettin some  some what  again


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> HomoFauxSexual: means a man who acts like a homosexual in order to get girls. A friend of mine sent the definition last night and i almost died laughing.



  I think that's what Kuso does..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Bye peeps, I'm off to the gym! I made it through thursday!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

BYE JENNY


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

bye babe.

hello ss  think we should go back to the ass avi's


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

i wanna see you rnew asses


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

me too.
tomorrow night  there will be a full moon out 
hey SS you stop yet  ?
i wish i was cause i cant wait to get on the trib again


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

kinda still am slightly but am starting again anyways


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

yah then we will be all crazy together again  and we will be getting it together


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

YEAH pam wants to   and


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

jenny needs to  and


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, here I is, baby!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> YEAH pam wants to   and





> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> jenny needs to  and



... and NT's going to  and


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

and i am gonna  and  if i dont get the hell outta this job


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

I got a letter from my University today!! I got in!! I got in!!   

I'll start studying Human Health Science on the 1st of September!! 

  

YES, I'm happy!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

i just posted a response somewhere else  or am i dreaming ?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

CONGRATS Jenny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and i am gonna  and  if i dont get the hell outta this job




Be careful what you wish for........said the broke, dead beat house bitch.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

OMG...i take it back i take it back...only when its summer do i wish my way out of here....otherwise i love it  and love the benefits are good too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

We all wish we weren't here during the summer at the evil job  LOL

Oh I am so burned out of work, that I want school to start!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Morning J'bo!  I seeee you online..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

Morning. Jumping in the shower then gonna rollerblade to work


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Aww, rollerblading to work, that's great! How long is it? And don't answer in miles, I don't know how far that is


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 8, 2003)

Wish I could bike to work.  It's 50km though...don't think that's too feasible unless I leave at 4AM.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

He He I can't because no matter what way I go there is not all sidewalks since I live outside the city so I have to drive and I must leave right from work to go somewhere   Morning


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

Ok where is everyone, I miss my whores I am all alone  LOL


----------



## lina (Aug 8, 2003)

Morning sexy abs!  Guess, I need to change my avyy... 

I need to up my post counts since I've been away for a while....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

Morning Line I guess we are the only ones around this morning


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm here!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

me too 

btw SS i am 27 years old.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

You look like you are the same as Jenny and I hun


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2003)

27???  You're just a baby.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Yeay! My girls are here! 

I've got weekend in an hour!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

OH, and NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2003)

morning Jenny ... just getting ready to go get my hair braided - again!     I'm sporting the afro of all afros right now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

LOL  I bet you look freaking hot like the ladies man  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

I wish I could see that!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Ack, I just feel like going straight home to my couch and lay there all night.. I'm all worn out..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

C'mon people, work with me..  Only got 30 mins left to kill at work.. 

Okay, everyone's weekend plans?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

NONE!!!!!!!  And that is wonderful, am working sunday morning at the bar which is good to make some money to pay off some wedding presents i bought


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

plans= beach, relaxing, chattin on the puter with a friend, listening to good music, training, working, nothing too exciting.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

Seems like everyone is planning  non-party weekends just like me 

I'm meeting some guys and a few girls from my gym tomorrow to do a prep thing for a Vikin rowing comp  we're doing next weekend. It's part of a festival that'll be here for a week. My gym is really taking this really seriously and we plan on winning


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

that'll be fun hun-  then we can all be ready to whore some more, some major whoring next weekend


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2003)

we're always looking for a party   
Grandma took our daugther for the weekend, so we're looking for trouble ... so what else is new.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

How the hell am i supposed to get through the next 1.5 hours at work without my whores


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

i am back dodo head


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

hehehe...me too
.5 hour and pics are here


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

YEAH I WANNA SEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

you will boy you will...and boy am i gonna be pissed when i see you know how in the you know whats


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

he he justy drool again


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

well photographer just called and its gonna be another couple of hours cause their machine broke down and the disc's arent ready  promise tonight i will post some though...and special ones to you SS


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!  I will prepare mysefl, relieve some tension first


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

i am gonna go and throw the football around with a friend of mine and then go box a tree to release some tension tonight, then grab some batteries and giver.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2003)

whores whores whores..  Guess who I'm chatting with??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

He He How is he Jenny?????????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

i am back....and had a sweaty blading session and took out all my frustrations...well almost.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey whores!  Just came in to cool off from tanning a little  Days off on Mondays ROCK!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

Ah my whores are all back from the weekend.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

HELLO!!!!!  I wanna day off but oh no i have to work, but it is ok because no gym tonight!!!!! Think I might go rollerblading tonight I found a new park near my house I wanna go check out    How is everyone today  and J'bo had majro food dreams last night!@1!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Just got back from the beach!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

man everyone left again


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

SS...major food dreams hey  well only 5 more days and they will come true  i had good dreams too 

Jenny...beach? you lucky terd 

I had a good weekend...gotta blab about my baby bro a bit...we went to the zoo, McDonalds and Dairy Queen yesterday for our weekly "big sister day". He apparently is into talking about world issues now (at 4 years old  ) . This was our conversation:

Jenny: so ty what do you want to do now?
Ty: well lets just sit and talk (we were driving to the zoo)
Jenny: ok what do you want to talk about?
Ty: fires
Jenny: fires?
Ty: yah grandma said that there were forest fires somewhere far
Jenny: oh she did, did she?
Ty: yah and so what kinds of things burn?
Jenny:  at this point...then he wants to talk about more world issues and i almost had to pull the car over cause i was laughing so hard

Then when we were at the zoo he asks me where the camels pee from....he is the best...makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Aww, J, he is such a sweetheart!! 

He'll probably grow up to be into politics and stuff!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

Maybe better then politics he will be a firefighter    A nice one


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

no way...firefighters SUCK ASS


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

LOL  Only some now, so come one now  LOL  

Ummmmmmmmm, politics is no good, how about a lawyer, he can be a lawyer


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

No he will be the Ladies Man or run a huge company...my company...while i lay on the beaches of Florida


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

That sounds good he can do something where he makes huge amounts of money and gives tons of it to you so you can retire to Florida and listen to music all day long


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

oh i will be listening to music all day thats for sure 
and swinging on a hammock in my yard while my hubby (who ever that may be  ) feeds me and brings me drinks.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

that could be a full time job    Just kidding


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

yes i could do that everyday  as long as i am with good friends


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

I think you will have weekly visitors and you just need a hottie husband


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

yes i agree...weelky visitors  does that mean you and darren and the kids   we could go to Disney


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

um yeah me and darren, NO KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not until I am 30!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

oh yes i forgot


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a while for that missy, but we will bring our dogs if that works, the can play in the ocen


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

sounds good...now i just gotta find a place to live...and figure out a way to make money


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

hey um be a model


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

maybe...will have to look into it.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

so how are you doing???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

me?

does this give you an idea


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

he he 5 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I get food and darren in the same day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey peeps!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

HEY BF


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

What's up girlie???


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2003)

So J............where do camels pee from? What was your answer?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey hottie, how was your weekend???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

i told him that they pee from the same place that him and i do.  well its true! 

Hey BF 

SS... i am friggin starving. BTW did you book your bf% test for next week? you should book it for wed or thur.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2003)

Good answer!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

can i do through the doctor or do you want me to go do the underwater again???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

under the water dear. i know its painful but its gotta be done.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

ok i will call today, i am hoping it isn't this week  :bawliong:  they only do it every two weeks, I am so scared they won't tell me there has been a difference, I HATE THEM!!!  They totally destroy me but I understand.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

My peeps awake yet?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes unfortunately since it is 5am here


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Whatcha doing up so early sweetie??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I slept like 11 hours yesterday


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh okay..  So, you feeling better today? Not moody?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

yeah way better plus i told darren i am probably not going to be on BC, so lets see how he handles that when he gets here.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

What did he say? He wasn't being a jerk about it was he? Cause then I'll have to come slap him


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

No No no, he just wanted to make sure everything was ok with me.  Jenny should i go do cardio today, j said i don't have to today but it feels odd not to go, should i go, or tell me tob stay in bed


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Aww, I'm glad! Darren seems to be such a sweet heart!! 
If J told you not to do any cardio today, then you're NOT doing cardio today   Now go back to bed you silly thing!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

seriously i am so awake it isn't funny but it oes feel good to just lay in bed but I AM SO HUNGRY!!!!!  Good thing I have a laptop to talk to you silly


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeay, she's here to whore 
Have something to eat then  Did you call the body Fat people yet?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Pam, did you fall asleep? 

Leaving me here all alone


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

no my comp freaked out sorry    my internet is all weird because they are doing constuction on our apartmwents


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

No i need to remember to do that thank you Jenny    I totally spced that out yesterday


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Aww, I know you're freaked out about the comp and what not! I'd be really scared too  And that BF testing 
You don't need to thank me silly, for what?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

reminding me, I HATE THEM but i know i must go, AHHHHHHHH, oh and did i tell you what i am eating ion four days  :chimping:     I am so excited


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep, a burger  I'm happy for ya Pam! I'll cheat on Sat too I think, we have a big festival starting that day. There's a Viking rowing contest and me and about 15 others from my gym plan on winning it! So, there'll be some partying after that I think


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm off to eat a chicken salad in a few mins.. Will eat fast


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok hottie


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I just called Justin's cell, but he didn't have it turned on.. Voicemail


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

finally whore #3 is here 

i am even happier today  otherthan the fact that my puter at home is dead


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Aww, that sucks about your puter!! Is is a virus? I heard about a new real bad one today!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

HI!!!!!!!!!  MY WHORES ARE HERE!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I might "work" late today now that you all are here


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

it is a MAJOR virus that keeps restarting my puter every 2 min.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it's the new virus "The Blaster".. it's all over the place now aparently!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm leaving work now, talk to you whores later!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Bye Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOO dont go 

bye


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm home now!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!  We are talking about Peanut Butter and who j'bo is cute and you too and how pam is gonna get some


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Okay, thank's for the update! I'm going for a run in a little while 
Yep, J'bo is now officially cute! 
I need some too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I just put Lipoderm on my butt and upper thighs!  Will go for a run as soon as it's dry.. It feels kinda weird..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

it is topical????  How does that work????


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Check the link http://www.mindandmuscle.net/product_info.php?productID=10


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Okay, just read this 

"Lipoderm-Y should be used at least 2 hours before any activities in which one will sweat or expose the skin to significant amounts of water, due to the risk of the product washing off before it firmly binds with the skin."

Guess I'm not going running yet


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

ok thanks hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

k this cute stuff is way outta control.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

he he and i started it, sorry,   NOT  You are cute


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

J'bo is CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE!!   Okay, I think the lipoderm is affecting my brain too


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2003)

J'Bo is soooo CUTE!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

i think she is going to pop  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

k i am leaving now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

no i am sorry


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Haha, you can't cry! We're being NICE damnit!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm off to go spinning  if the class isn't full.. if it is I'll run..

See you hotties later!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Bye again Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

jenny is a mover and a shaker and i gotta sit here all day  i like this cheeky smilie today


----------



## sawheet (Aug 12, 2003)

move me to your house and shake me untill I umm.....      ummmmm


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I had a great run  Sweaty!!  Girls, you must be whoring over PMs a lot today, cause this thread is not very busy


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

that and i think some of us are acually working  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Really?? Sheesh, what is this world coming to? 

I'll be heading to bed soon, just need to shower.. I'm sweaty..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i am here  had to take a break  trib is hitting me full force


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

What the heck is trib?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

oh you dont want to know


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes I DO


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

makes you as horney as a man and you never have mood swings...only one thing on your mind and its not studying either


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Okay, and you're taking this why? Muscle gain? 

Cause I have a hard time believing that you'd actually want to INCREASE your drive right now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

It helps to increase strength and muscle gains...yes...also sheds extra water.

Yes it is hard to believe that i put myself through this but i love to toture myself


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

he he it is not torture


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Okay girls, I'm offically going to bed now 

See ya, have a great night!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> he he it is not torture



Only cause you have help to release  Jenny and i rely on some friends named DURACELL AND ENERGIZER.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I have those too trust me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i am sure you do...but you also have the real deal


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2003)

Darn I missed Jenny 

How r u J'Bo and SS doing???


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I am wonderful and I hope J is I think she is, how are you and cxongrats on your A!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm starting to see what people are talking about with the feeling of euphoria while taking the Leptigen


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

REALLY, CAUSE I HAVE BEEN EFFIN STARVING ALL DAY!!!!!!1


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i am here for a few brief moments cause my puter SUCKS and is broken at home 

miss you guys.

i am so addicted it hurts


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I miss my j'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

me too  working for 3 min now before it shuts down 
man i am getting to be a fast typer  opps wrong smiley...just frisky tonight


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

man you must be    oh well have a great night and keep me posted, i am exhausted so am going to rest before i pose for a bit  loves and hugs hun


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i am trying to get on again...driving me nuts though.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

BUMP! 

New day, same whores! 

Damnit, I've been snacking on almonds today  Will have to lower carbs to keep my cals where they're supposed to be.. That means no sweet potatoe today


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

no poor wittle jenny gets no tatoes


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Damn almonds!!  Er, actually, DAMN ME!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm craving EVERYTHING today  I've actually been good sticking to the almonds..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

Morning Gals     I am getting a massage today, my back is fuqed up and j did you see I was posing last night


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey SS!  Ack, a massage, that's great! I've got a real nice massage oil, I just need Justin here too.. He's great at massaging


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

good girl hone...make sure you stretch those calves and round the back out after you pose cause its bloody tiring 

how about some more pics for me tonight


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

stretch calves and round back, sounds like a sexual position to me!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

no sounds like a cat........meow


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

A pussy cat possibily


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

LMAO at sawheet, no sex til friday    and none of antyhing else either, cause we have a deal    Oh well, yes Jenny if I can stand after tonight you will get pics, but tonight is legs    And I saw that leg workout and I think I may die


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

Why no sex untill friday,  Does that include the use of foreign bodies?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

no sex til Friday? give me a break shorty  its been like 234 years for me  you wont even be able to recognize the next poor guy i am with after i am done with him. 

you can do that leg workout no problem.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

I need a new look!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

you need booty more than me Sawheet...sounds like your a hurting honey


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

No I am not hurting honey, I am gentle to it,   oh when did you name my penis honey???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

when your wife calls me and tells me how it preforms  sorry that was funny


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

how it pre-forms or performs   she is usually passed out after so what can i say!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

I think I will abuse "honey" tonight  no batteries required


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

oh thats so not fair  dont like honey anyways. syrup tastes better


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

who is he, i knew you were cybering with someone else, and you named his thingy SYRUP?  i thaught you liked honey,  honey?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

who is who? i am so confused now. lets get this straight...i am not cybering anyone and no i dont like honey...syrup drips better and tastes better....especially HOT


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who is who? i am so confused now. lets get this straight...i am not cybering anyone and no i dont like honey...syrup drips better and tastes better....especially HOT



 ...... Good response J'bo.......

Tastes Great ...... Less Calories !


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

i should have enhanced the fact that HOT syrup also looks great on hard nipples


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

***must...resist...temptation...want....pancakes...with nipples...***


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

thats the best meal around


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

also makes a great dessert!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 13, 2003)

Hmm I don't know if I'm hungry or horny....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm, both


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Pitboss (Aug 13, 2003)

No I think I'm hungry.....  for donuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

hey now let us not go there, i want a nice big sausage


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

A big sausage with syrup!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> hey now let us not go there, i want a nice big sausage


So you are horny and not hungry....  that's a good thing when it cums to diets.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

OMG sasauges with syrup seriously are my favorite (yes i am talking about food here)....mmmmmmmm syrup. PB you gonna send me some Krispey Kremes or what? no one else will


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

are yu for real jenny, you need someone to send them to ya


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

hun the one opens next tio me in 14 days, let me let this one open and i will send you one of each      I am serious


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> are yu for real jenny, you need someone to send them to ya



Yes  the closest REAL donut we have is 1 hour away and across the border 

SS... oh oh oh oh...maybe i should just take a trip to the South and get some myself.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

yes ill be the guy on the nude beach holding 12 krispy kreams and two coffee,s


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

LMAO....um where are you gonna hold those donuts  and i dont drink coffee dodo head


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

LOL  COME ON DOWN BABY    I have a bed you can share with me       Or I can sleep on the couch


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

SS you can sleep to mt left and j to my right, or we can stack it!!     Ok jenny Ill drop the coffee and use my hand to help you remove ALL the donuts from there storage area


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

man your funny today sawheet...back to your old self...i like that


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes i am back!!!    Its the moon thing


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok Whores time to start again, SO WAKE UP!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh I've been awake for 9 friggin hours!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

And no whoring  I thought you would have racked up the posts


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2003)

I`ve been awake for 12 hours already....and its now almost 11pm  lol


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

what?????  where the heck are you kuso????


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey, Kuso is here to whore!  

No, I've actually been working.,. and writing PMs


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

He's in Japan


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh I got yah, he h   I am bright today  LOL


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey, Kuso is here to whore!



I don`t think I`m under the legal limit...but if you`ll lend a hand ....NOT for that   dirty minded women......damned


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> He's in Japan




Thats true....Nihon, Nippon, Japan...land of the setting sun....whatever you wanna call it


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Pam, you feeling good today? 

Kus,


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!!  Woke up and I feel awesome, I am so a fan of massage and acupuncture now


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Oooh, you did that yesterday! Wasn't acupuncture a bit scary  ?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

no because it was all on my back and i hurt so bad i didn't care  LOL  Plus I didn't have to see them, so it was fine with me, plus you don't feel a thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   You should do it sometime jenny it rocks!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh, cool!  What kind of pain were you having before?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

oh my back was all messed up and full of knots and pressure so i couldn't hardly stand or sit, and i feel great now.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i am going for a massage in 1.5 hours 

morning beauties and mr.K


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

HI!!  HI!!  HI!!     to the hotties


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

HI SS!!!!!  to you Miss Hottie!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

You guys hear about the blackout???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

J'bo is back and been up for 36 hours now...gonna go for 53....just joking i am gonna go pass out for a bit...talk to the lovely ladies and gentlemen later


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

later J


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 14, 2003)

hi all


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

mmmm good nap...hotter then hell here today though...35 and still rising...i love it...

hello mr.crash havent seen you around much...been boozing


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

hi honey you are awake good to ehar, I am done with work, off to return protein and then grocery store then home to relax and pose for a bit


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i am home...eating some goooood food...just finished my booty and ham workout and i am  butt is killin me already


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

I am home and no one is talking, I am so alone!!!!!!!  LOL  J/K


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i am home and i am alone...just doing some cooking and playing  and now i am heading to bed...will chat in the morning.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

OK WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!  HI!!!!!  And Jenny I know you are awake     HI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

i am awake...in pain...my  is killing me...cant even touch my toes


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

oh i am still holding so much water from ibuprofin, i am taking dandelion root to try and get it out!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

good and drink more more more water


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

i hit over 2 gallons yesterday  LOL  Man I had to go so much!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Seriously between just being thirsty and the liquid clen makes you extra thristy I have almost hit one gallon just this morning    I AM GOING TO BE GOING ALL DAY!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

just wait until meal 3


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

LOL  I am going to be effing starving by then cause meal 2 is at 9:30m and I am training and cardio at 1pm so by 4pm I will be effin starving so food will go through me like a rocket  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

he he darren and i are passing sex notes on our phones  LOL  I am so going to win this game........I dirty talk him outa the water


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

thats great SS  i am sure that he is dying over there


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

i need a new location and title...you got any ideas?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

he he good, hopefully he can handle it tonight


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

I crack myself up today  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

mmmmmm, location= butt ice pack

title=  Food Machine


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

I am effin hungry I am effin hungry, I am doing the hungry dance over here


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

glad to hear that your hungry...looks like you found the perfect supp. mix. now the count down til the feast begins


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh I am so excited, but may have to kill you after this shoulder workout  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

after this friggin straight protein shake I have nothing until like 3pm!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

oh yes you will kill me...sorry


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

I will try and do cable BO laterals, hope i am strong enough    I will try it babe I promise, and dammit I will do it


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

Add some lemons to your water. Gives new meaning to "tinkling like a race horse" LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

k i am calling you out once again HAN.

THERE WILL BE NO BOWEL MOVEMENT OR "PISSING" talk in here  thats gross and vulger and isnt very gentlemen of you.

BTW SS lemons are good but its because they are good for cleaning your bloody


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2003)

Pee pee


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

you evil devil you


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

i will have to get some at the store today after i EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for the cuces J i feel a bit better for now but i will starving soon i know


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

look up I rephrased it LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

someone is in a good mood huh?????


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> someone is in a good mood huh?????


not me, I'm sore and tired


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

oh i think fade needs give you a nice long full body massage with no hanky panky til you are no longer sore.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

even on 30 grams of carbs I day I feel great and have a sense of humor LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

good to hear, bout time dammit  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh i think fade needs give you a nice long full body massage with no hanky panky til you are no longer sore.


That's a good idea!  Maybe in a day or so though, my quads, hams and calves are still too sore to touch!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

and my booty needs a good massage 

and tinkle is better.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

oh I love butt rubs!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

and butt smacks


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

Those too!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

you two are too cute.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

have a great day SS and let me know how the CHEAT and BOOTY goes


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

he he ok!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey J'bo if i rub your butt will a genie pop out ans make a wish LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

no if you rubbed my butt a arm would come outta no where and clock you though


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

happy Monday my little whores


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

Morning hottie, I think our jenny is gone  so we must whore for her


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Happy Monday whoring,  I had a dirty weekend anyone else?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

what do you consider dirty?????????????????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

sawheet is always dirty 

i had a beautiful weekend in the hot hot sun. got tan lines though  2 mini white cheeks


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Well I witnessed ppl being hanged by thier piercings, spankings, and other fetish stuff!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

EWWW, that is just gross, not even dirty, what did you do this weekend????????


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

I had my Tattoo wroked on and just watched the freaks, had a blast   I was at the *th annual tattoo expo in Fort Lauderdale, they raised over 60 grand for a childrens hospital.  check my pics in the members section


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ok can do


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

that is gross 

well i am getting sicker by the minute here  coughing up a storm and my abs are hurting


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Well I am not into that, but its like a train wreck, ya just gotta look


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

oh hun, you need to sleep


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

She needs her temp taken, with the red thermometer   ewwww   hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

i do need to sleep.
but i dont really have time until Friday 
going to a movie and having pizza tomorrow night with a friend though...i think that i shoudl skip the pizza though cause my legs dont fit into any of my pants 
plus i have a possible trip coming up and i gotta be a tight assed chicky


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

you laughing at the fact that i dont fit into my pants


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

no happy that you have a trip


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Note to Jbo from her thong:    Hey up there it is getting a little snug down here, I keep loosing myself   haha


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

hey now that is mean, she has one hot ass, which she was suppossed to send me a pics of anyways


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

well i couldnt get them take this weekend...sorry...promise next week you will have more booty shots SS.

none for sawheet though...and BTW i dont wear thongs on the beach cause i have class...unless i am doing a photoshoot that is


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

just checking in you babe, how are you feeling??????  I think you need a little multi vitamin to pick you up


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes. i need some vitamin R 

Since i cant find any i am gonna just go home and rest in an hour and a half.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

good, go nap on your hammock if it is nice.........and have some wonderful dreams


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh believe me i will 
1.5 more hours to go though.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes dreams like the ones i have been having for the last hour!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL  Of fireman, models and syrup oh my


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

Howdi all my ho friends.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

what up hot stuff


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

hotstuff??  where??? where???   hehehe
HOw are you this fine day ShortStuff???  I missed talking to you!!  We'll have to hook up a bit later on MSN Messenger again.  That was alot of fun.  Then I can flirt with you in private. hahaha


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

well i should be there later tonight I have to go pick out my suits, and man I just shaved my arms today, I am so addicted to this feeling now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

OMG fire I totally spaced and typed something for another thread to you  LOL  Man must be the end of the work day


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

oh damn girl I haven't had hair on my arms since 1978.  I think it looks much better without.  Now I wanna see your arms baby not just that sexy tummy of yours.  hahahaha.    Later sounds great SS.  I can't do it now anyway.  I'm at work and were having problems regarding that damn "worm" virus.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OMG fire I totally spaced and typed something for another thread to you  LOL  Man must be the end of the work day


 
hahaha  what was it you typed to me?   Don't feel bad I did something very similar just last night to J'Bo.  I said something with sexual conutations in a thread rather then in a PM.   I was like   OH my God!!!  where the F#$# did I type that???  I was all over the place trying to find it to delete it.   It wasn't anything really bad but embarrassing never the less if anyone else read it.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

I feel so lucky,haven't gotten it yet    So I should be there with my tummy and aerms and no hair


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh I read it and it cracked me up, but hello you have heard the convo's her and I have  LOL


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh yess I have and I sit here and laugh my ass off.   You girls are crazy!!!  I love it!!!  Always make work pleasurable I must say.  Thanks by the way for your witty comments and wonderful personality.  You and Jen, make my time here much more enjoyable.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

be back am off work now adn time to go home and get ready to leave again and print off my pictures


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

Pictures???  oh you better come back later with one for me???  Be careful hun and talk to you later this evening.  PM me when you get back.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ok can do


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

well..looki who's here...
hiya, fire and SS!
how's things?
me? Feel GREAT! Got up a weight today I havent been able to in a little while and even did....<gulp> cardio...
only 20 min..but it's a start!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

Be waiting for you SS.
Hey B!! Great to hear your doing soo well


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm doing ok...looks like my loan is going to go thru....(wish me luck)
and I will be outta this shift job..for ever! 
Wahoo!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

Excellent Burner.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya bud.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

hey you are still here didn't know if you would be fire, don't tell me you are still at work


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

you off night shift, FS? or here for the whole night...like me..
hey SS...wanna keep us up all night?
I've got some ideas...


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

lol  actually my dear burner and both hotties i am off to bed, i was up way to late last night and sargeat j;bo has me scheduled for morning cardio, so off i go    have a good night boy and just think of me in nothing but bed sheets  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

night hotties  the sicky is going to bed


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> hey you are still here didn't know if you would be fire, don't tell me you are still at work



Hi sugar dumpling.  Yes I'm still here and will be until 07:00am tomorrow morning.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

oh  ok SS go "nee nee nauny" and sleep tight.  You owe me one MSN messenger conversation though. party pooper.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

Bman,,, negative bro,,, still on night shift and night shift I shall stay although this is my last night for 11 days for vacation I will go.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey J'Bo,, your going to bed too!!!   oh fuk this really sucks tonight


----------



## firestorm (Aug 18, 2003)

B,, SS will "only" be in bed sheets!!  Did you catch that??  That means like she will be totally neeked under those bed sheets.
She also said we can think about her in that neeked form.   Do you think she would mind if I think really hard and make them there bed sheets silk???    Since I'm thinking anyway,,, think she would mind If I think she kicks the bedsheets off after she gets hot and she is lying there TOTALLY nekked???   Well  after all that thinking I need a cigarette now and I don't even smoke.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

well..how 'bout I think of my girl being nekkid in those satin sheets?
I mean...ss is cute...but yo know....


so..you are down to baout 3 more hours?
hmm...Jenny should be getting on here soon....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

no naked under sheets here...the effin fall is coming  and it is 35 during the day and then goes down to 13  at night. Gotta keep toasty since i am alone in my bed this Fall.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 19, 2003)

Good morning J'Bo. Did you sleep well?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no naked under sheets here...the effin fall is coming  and it is 35 during the day and then goes down to 13  at night. Gotta keep toasty since i am alone in my bed this Fall.


that's celsius?
if farenheight....BRRRR!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Good morning J'Bo. Did you sleep well?



Well no not really...i slept til about 4am and then woke up from nightmares (about some guy in red tights attacking me...jj) so i pm'ed jenny  and had some tea and went back to bed for another couple hours. 

Yes thats celcius B...its not that cold but dropping that many degrees chills you


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

LOL  J you are too cute, and I love playing with these boys it is so much fun.  I can sleep naked becuase we have been about 90 degrees during the day and only getting to about 70 at night so it really feels better naked........


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

yes that sounds better being buck naked to me...however i was getting chilly


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

I was actually very warm last night so half the sheets weren't even on me  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

what a sight that would have been


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

heh heh...What's best..is when your sweetie is buck nekkid...and lying next to you......


this 'boy' just trumped your game...ms. ss..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

thats not nice at all Burner 

no braggin in this thread Mr.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

well..if any consequence..with my being on mid shifts...our sleeping together has pretty much come to a halt...
this loan better come thru!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

oppps i meant ahhhh thats too bad.



this hyper chickys gonna whore up a storm.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

yeah....I can see your feeling me..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

yah sure am  you are kinda gushy all over your chicky.

but

this hyper chickys gonna whore up a storm.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah sure am  you are kinda gushy all over your chicky.



yeah..it's a new thing for me...I even..sing to her...
I think I have it bad...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

yah you caught the bug alright...so have you told her?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

not directly....little too son forthat...that's a BIG step!
(especially for me!)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

i know its a big step for you...but you love her so just effin say it...she probably thinks the same thing....worst thing you could do is hide it from her...trust me.

oh hold on a sec 
had to do that

oh wait one more 

oh good tune 

oh baby


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

you're bopping at your desk, aren't you....


I want to..I jsut wanna be sure....never told a woman that before..ever..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

damn rights i am boppin.


----------



## aceman (Aug 19, 2003)

*explain*

please explain this boppin thing?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

dancin'


----------



## aceman (Aug 19, 2003)

*oh*

Okay I was wondering because I have heard that term used for other things.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

ha ha get your mind out of the gutter  LOL


----------



## aceman (Aug 19, 2003)

*sorry*

sorry been a little deprived lately.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

really? I have my way with myself all the time!

never a lull!
heh heh...
(I just ate...always in a great mood after I have eaten....)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

and i ate all night....boppin can mean many things...but yes i was dancin...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

damn! you got to talkig about those damn Dorritos..and I had to go and get a bag myself..
thanks, J'bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

opps sorry b


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey where has our Jenny been 

JENNY OH JENNY


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey now but I am here oh beautiful one


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

you are sweety and i am happy for that


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2003)

g'morning, ladies


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

what up pepper, how are you?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2003)

doing good. just got back from the doctor. She walked in and said "Do you realize you just weighed in 50 lbs less than you did in November?"

I said "Damn"

How are you?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

pepper is hot...get it  i kill me


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> pepper is hot...get it  i kill me




I think that should be my new sig...

"Pepper is hot" - J'bo 8/20/03


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

thats hilarious....your spicey too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

pepper makes me sneeze  LOL   I just sneezed too


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

LMAO your funny SS.

i am dying of boredom here...cant wait to get home and go train back and bis...so that i can post in my new booty buildin thread...then listen to some goood music...gonna go hot tubbin at the gym...


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2003)

OK J'bo..changed my sig in your honor....


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> pepper makes me sneeze  LOL   I just sneezed too



Don't they say that sneezing is very close to an orgasm? Hmmm...more signature ideas.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

pepper i am sitting here lmao at your sig....thats the funniest thing i have ever seen.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

ok i am here lets whore it up hotties!!!!!  Where are the boy hotties???????????  J I am going to try stacking the green tea tabs with the liquid clen tomorrow and see what happens and II have my last dose of PB and I cried when i threw it away this morning so no more pb


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

lmao dont cry pb will be back in no time....just think its only less then 2 months til you eat pb whenever you want...NO MORE PILLS period...you want to drink green tea fine...you are a pill junky and need to stop...serious.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

ok, that was just what HAN told me............ I love to drink green tea so no problemo    nice to switch up from straight water, OMG I AM HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

all i gotta say is that effin animal better stop telling you to take all this shit or i am gonna kick his A$$ and he wont be able to compete. there is no reason to take anything your taking. period. so with that said i am heading home. dont put anything in your mouth other than water. no pills. no gum. nothing but water and tea. got me


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

yes mam    he he no need to yell I am still a smiling    Looking at your cute arms that could kick some major ass helps


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

i will kick your major ass if you dont stop taking pills you popper... drink your green tea, have your BCAA's and no more chicky.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

what about liver and ala and trib???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

what ever...yah...for now


----------



## Dero (Aug 20, 2003)

Whose been whoring here???
Man JBo,You post slut!!!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> all i gotta say is that effin animal better stop telling you to take all this shit or i am gonna kick his A$$ and he wont be able to compete. there is no reason to take anything your taking. period. so with that said i am heading home. dont put anything in your mouth other than water. no pills. no gum. nothing but water and tea. got me



Nothing in her mouth??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Whose been whoring here???
> Man JBo,You post slut!!!



Dats me babe 

No nothing in her mouth


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

Wake up wake up wake up wake up!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

i am awake


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey sweets! 
is cold better?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

yes it was just a chest infection from playing in the water too much last weekend...what can i say i am like a little seal  hows your cold missy?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm better. Still getting cough attacks that almost makes me puke..  But they're not as frequent! Am resting today and tomorrow too, then I'm going back to the gym, I'm SICK of resting


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

I am so stupid, if I wasn't so stubborn and didn't go work out that first week of the cold this would never have happened. Now I've had  a month of half assed workouts.. Could have rested a week in the beginning and then be back to normal..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

we all do it Jenny...you will be back with avengence very soon


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

I know, this damn thing HAS too be gone by saturday.. I'll force it to be 

You working today?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

Morning chica's    I am off to cardio  brb


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey Pammie!  I missed ya when I wasn't whoring 
Have fun!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

I am fuckin sneezing over here


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

Sneezing is fun 

I am always working


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

Are you kidding, sneezing is NO fun  at least not if you're dying to get back in the gym


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

OMG  I have whip lash when i sneeze


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

I have hit my head on my steering wheel and my desk at work I sneeze so hard


----------



## david (Aug 21, 2003)

Do you have bad allergies??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

yes very bad, and i take allegra for them right now but always no matter what I sneeze hard and usually have like a recoil from them.


----------



## Dero (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dats me babe
> 
> No nothing in her mouth


No jammbuster????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

SHORTY i told you no pills damnit  now your coming out and saying that you take allegra  your gettin a beating Missy...Dero i havent had a jambuster in months...my friend is going to the states next weekend and is bringing me some Krispey Kremes home though


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ok ok ok, am stopping allegra, i am sorry i forgot  man am being majorly blonde lately  LOL


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

we are whoring about sneezing??   you girls need some inspiration!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

being blonde is ok...your a little low on calories so i forgive you...i am here to think for you til after your comp  all the over the counter drugs will make you hold water.

sawheet...we are sneezing because of pepper and because its the closest thing to an orgasm.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

so inspire away sahweet


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Tickle your ass with a feather?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

allegra is prescription but i am stopping


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Or would you rather I  tickle your nose so you can sneeze


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)




----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

ill take that as a yes???  I could tickle something else with something else


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

hah a i am in a goofy mood even though work is hella busy


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

ok this is better    I know I just hit quick reply and type


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

hehehe gotta go get my clean sheets outta the dryer


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

ok i gotte run to the RR


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

hope everything comes out ok!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

yeah it was just the two gallons of water i have drank today and I ate a little garlic powder sio it smells kinda garlicky


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

how do you put 2 gallons of anything in that tiny body of yours??
sounds like if you eat asparagus.
ewwww!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL  I know it is kinda greoss


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

it's even kinda GROSS..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

ha ha you are funny now aren't you????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

too bad you werent' around me lastnight..I was on a roll...of course...you shold have seen my 'Mterial' I had to work with....
that in itself was hilarious..
you had to have been there.


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry too far!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

well..I am occasionally a funny guy....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

occassionally being the operative word.


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Come here Burner,let me take those knives outta your back!!!!
   



Oooooh nasty J'Bo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

ok..I am USUALLY funny!


oy..women...
before I begin..I will attest that Iam inocent of anywrong doing.
Lastnight, I followed two other bouncers who took two drunk girls home. (one didn't have a license, the other did) I was going to take the other two bouncers home after they dropped off the girls.
Ok, gary hit it of w/ one of the girls, so KC and I stodd around and shot the breeze and watched TV while the other two took 'care of business'.
After they were done we bs'ed again, then I tok the guys home thenI went home myself. No big deal.
I was just on the popne w/ Kristen. She was all laughing a talkative, then she asked me how my night went. Besides my being bored out of my mind from nobod being at the club, I told her what I just typed above..pretty close to the same words. Now..her tone got all quiet and she said she had to go....
I luv the girl...but i am not going to put up with her not trusting me. I have NEVER given her a reason not to. I did a nice thing for someone and she's bent.
All she eard was that I was over at a girl's house watching a movie. (the rest of us, my other bouncer, the other girl, HER boyfriend and I watched something to be able to not hear the couples noises.)
Now I am an asshole...for no reason....oy.
I get to deal w/ drunks in about 10 minutes.....
what a night this is going to be.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Come here Burner,let me take those knives outta your back!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, buddy!


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Catch 22 situation!!!
Fuq if you do and fuq if you don't!!!

I hate does!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Come here Burner,let me take those knives outta your back!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



it was a joke. ha ha.


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

I knew dat!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

well then untangle your panties


----------



## Dero (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well then untangle your panties


Need  !!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

you wear panties


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

he he dero wears girls panties


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

at least one of us does


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

i think he wears grannie panties


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

those are gross  nothing worse then panty lines..


DERO HAS PANTY LINES


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 23, 2003)

In the learning process I'm on, try and understand why she feels the way she does.  Do not, under any circumstances try and fix it .... that is a big no no, just listen and try to understand.  


> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok..I am USUALLY funny!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

> In the learning process I'm on, try and understand why she feels the way she does. Do not, under any circumstances try and fix it .... that is a big no no, just listen and try to understand.




NT you are one smart man


----------



## Dero (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you wear panties


Boxer panties???They have such thangs???

Nawwwwwwww,you got me all wrong!!!! 
Butt nice try GURLS!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

no you wear silk thongs...i saw it posted on another board somewhere


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> In the learning process I'm on, try and understand why she feels the way she does.  Do not, under any circumstances try and fix it .... that is a big no no, just listen and try to understand.


hey NT-
Thanks..I am gonna call her after while.
I talked w/ a girl friend at the club last night about it. She said the same thing.
My problem is that it seems that she cannot trust me. She seems to be comparing me to the ex's...and that is not good. I am not them.
I was honest w/ her. Looking back, I most likely presented the facts wrong, but I gave no reason for her to not trust me.
I see her points. But, how am I supoosed to feel if my girlfriend cannot trust me? Just becasue I work in a nightclub, does not mean that I am some wild dog out to mount anything with a skirt..


So...dero wears his grandmother's panties?
you canadians...are freaky...


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

hey burner how you holding out over there>?????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2003)

okie dokie...blood sugar is low..need food.
Gonna have some crap food for dinner...friend was supposed to bring in food from home (authentic mexican food)
his wife was too tired to cook..so other arrangements need to be made..

Will call Kristen after thatwhen head is clear..
thanks tho!
how's you?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

i am good just got done cleaning the apartment and my car inside and out and am resting before heading over to a friends for a BBQ for a little bit, not sure if I am going to stay for long, I am pooped and just feel like relaxing tonight.  How long are you at work for???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey NT-
> Thanks..I am gonna call her after while.
> I talked w/ a girl friend at the club last night about it. She said the same thing.
> ...



Burner i dont know if you want my opinion...but i probably would have not elected to tell her the story if you did not have too...since you did and she got jealous i am lead to believe that perhaps she hasnt been feeling like you have been expressing how much you care about her lately...to be honest again...i think its because you two love eachother and you havent told her....she is dying to tell you but wont until you do...thus she is maybe thinking that you dont feel that way and she is wanting to express her love...when people act out in jealous or negative ways its because something else is bothering them...do me and you and her a favor and get to the bottom of it before it grows into an issue....i have had more relationship experince than most 40year olds and so i kinda think that i know where you and her are coming from....just my opinion...but you two derserve to be happy with eachother everyday....so god damnit MIKE TELL HER!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> so god damnit MIKE TELL HER!


well...since youn put it that way...

I am about to call her..
feel better now...funny how that happens after I eat...
Kinda funny, we couldn't decide on what to eat. We ended up getting a fajita platter from Chilli's..very yum.
oh...while we waited for the order to be picked up...the bartender...happened to have two extra (tall) beers..
so we had them..I feel pretty good . in a good mood..gonna call my woman...
yeah...

Thanks j'bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

any time hun.
you deserve to be happy and together.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

*Like Dr Nick* Hey everybody....... 

Sorry Jen But i think Mike did the right thing, little secrets suck. He was just being honest with her, i do however think you are right in saying there might be more going on. Damnit Mike tell her you love her and wanna have her babies!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

well, just got off the phone w/ a good friend..and gona take up her advice.....
Thanks for being here, guys!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

any time dear 

yes honesty is the best way to go...however it does lead to huge unnessesary arguments at times when one person isnt feeling very confident in the relationship


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah...so I have found out.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

i almost did not come to work today...feeling sick and tired and want to go home and sleep


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

oh, i am sorry, the relaxing weekend did not help?????  I am feeling great, and sweated like a pig during cardio, so i am all gross


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

Im having an I need a guy moment. someone help me bitch and moan...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

JB come to the new thread "females bitch about men thread"


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

BUt Im not bitching about them... Im bitching FOR them..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

i hear yah.
oh the chaos we ask for 
i just want the make up sex  jk


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

Why jk??  thats the best part!!!  I havent had that in soooo long.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

join the club  i am gonna explode soon


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

Me too j.... me too... Another blackout???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

i found a solution to batteries...stop taking Trib and hang out with asshole men  will turn you off of sex for a while


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

You guys talking about Frustrations again??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

HELLO


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

HELLO, SS


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey now what is that bad tongue for


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

dj likes to flap his tongue around 

well guys i am off to go and assist in a bridge site tour to the structural engineers...yes i know it sounds very exciting  nothing like explaining the structure and its foundation...sheesh.

so i wont be whoring today and will be going out this evening...talk to you all tomorrow...miss yah Shorty


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

have a good one JB!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

thanks  you did mean me right


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

bye hottie, miss you too


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

you bet I did.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

everyone


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

Bye J'bo


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dj likes to flap his tongue around
> 
> well guys i am off to go and assist in a bridge site tour to the structural engineers...yes i know it sounds very exciting  nothing like explaining the structure and its foundation...sheesh.
> ...



HEY COME BACK!! THIS IS THE FIRST WEEK IM ON TWICE IN A ROW!  

Your my favorite whore.  - well, you and Shorty, that is


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

ok good might have had to take a head off there hottie


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

we need a whore party. You need to go to Vegas Shorty.. Please please please please!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

2 o'clock - tick tock, gym time. no men in there. someone look for me please. thanks. Ill be back.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

ok hottie, i am going on my lunch also i think, wish me luck


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

best o' LUCK SHORTY!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

you too babe hope you find some good eye candy


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

candy? did someone say candy


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

Ok Im back for a good seven minutes. starting.... ... NOW! Got a date tonight.   gotta get ready at 5:30.. 

oooohhh yea ooooh yea..


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> candy? did someone say candy



Where you been J!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

i had to go help with a presentation yesterday.
will be on today.
I NEED DATE DETAILS


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Um I think we all do, needed to live out my dateless life through you J's


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

hope your not referring to me Shorty cause i havent had a date in a while... not with anyone that stimulates me anyways.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

I took your picture on a nice date last night, and oh ya you were stimulated!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmm anyone will do    welcome back sawheet, we need some more sexual comments around here


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyone, well I am just not anybody   Hey SS how ya doin babe, I have not read you journal yet


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I took your picture on a nice date last night, and oh ya you were stimulated!!!!!



k thats not appropriate...just dont do that please...i like to think that you respect me more than that


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

Awww now I was just being goofy,


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

he he I am wonderful am leaving for Cali today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

thats great shorty...your gonna have a blast


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2003)

waho! Have a safe trip, ss!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

wow this thread has been dead without me for the past 2 days...what the heck is going on?  you all make me look like i am the only whore around here


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

no but everyone i think has been working, or I went for an hour walk yesterday and then have been working on a new budget and no one else has been around.  PLus we are morning you being gone.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

your too cute shorty


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

HEY Hotties


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

hey'bo!
You still on?
see you have a new avi..hubba hubba!


----------



## loki (Sep 1, 2003)

such attractives whores we have here...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

i am here b? you talkin to me  or jenny=j? or jb=j? too many j's to just say j


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

sorry! j'bo!
why are you on so late?
(not that I mind..been a while since we have shot the breeze..)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok the other whore is back


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

and here is the other whore


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

and where is the master whore??????????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Hmmm?? haven't seen her! 
How are ya doing??
I have 10 minutes left of work..thank god!! Been one longggggggg borging day!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

I have over two hours, and I am so bored and tired of work


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

master whore is here


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!  Cause I am bored at wiork and finally getting hungry, damn water keeps me full and so looking forward to a kick ass workout


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

well you are gonna be proud shorty...i did not cheat once today...honestly...so i am effin starvin now but have alot more energy now that i am eatin lower sugar foods.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

i am so proud of you  you get a gold star for the day    I am looking forward to my protein and cuces.  I love being back in the groove and am looking forward to my workout and cardio    So big plans for this evening?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

gonna go see nine at the gym and have a great workout


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

oh have fun, and make him drool some more


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

not with this bod 
cant wait to hear about his trip though.
he went travelling around Canada with his gf.
bet you $20 that they are no longer together


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

LOL    Keep me posted, cause I wanna know and if not, move on in for the kill


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2003)

Hello whores of the present!

This is King Whore of the past!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> gonna go see nine at the gym and have a great workout


you still after gym guy?

hiya ss!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

no not after anyone. just like him thats all. he wasnt there though. and his name is nine. well not really but thats what i like to call him cause he lives on the 9th floor


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

9th? is that above or below you?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

above me. i am on the 14th floor.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

so..he's on top....

(that was easy....ha! I crack myself up, sometimes!)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i knew that was cuming...but it wasnt very good b


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

hey..it is cloudyout...which makes things gloomy..I didn't get to go to the gym before work..so gloom and no endorphin release..so not my fault I didn't send u into a fit of laughter....I'll work on it..


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2003)

"9"  Very cute, J'bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i know.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

hello


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2003)

Guess what I just did, guess what I just did!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

ummmmmm, talkeed to Justin


----------



## Jenny (Sep 3, 2003)

Haha, no.. You already know now silly 

Booked my flight to go see him!  Haven't talked to my professors yet  I hope we don't have a bunch of exams that week


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

well then tell them you will take them early, cause Justin is way more important


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2003)

"Wordly" advice from shorty!    How ya doin' shorty??


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

k here we are in the whore hangout 

i just finished eating 1/2 my lunch and i feel sick  dont know why.
i really would like to finish it though cause its super tasty


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Well I just ate my burned bacon and nummy eggs and ketchup    And I am hungry but have 2 hours to go    I AM SO BORED AND NOT WANT TO WORK!!!!!!!    

Now those are funny smilies


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey girls!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

yah here are more funny smilies


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i love burnt bacon....your metabolism seems to be in high gear now shorty


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

YEAH........football tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

You are so cute.............


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2003)

What are the weekend plans for my two hotties?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

study and maybe do some window shopping, maybe drive to the coast and walk on the beach, not sure.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2003)

sounds real nice! 
I'm going to the movies in a little bit with some friends.. Have NO school work this weekend


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

fri: hair done  girls over for pizza night
sat: teach boot camp class, dance class,  and then 
sun: workin and eatin
mon: whorin


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh I forgot FOOTBALL SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!  Not soccer, but FOOTBALL!!!!  Hot guys in tight pants!!!!!    So I will be too tired to dance, that is why I can't go out, that is right, I completely forgot!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey chicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

hi babe


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

hey my dear


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm sooo crazy busy at work you guys..sorry I have not been on to play much


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

It is ok hun, I think we all are too, WORK SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i am not busy at all...only 20 more min and i get to go have my hair done


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Take me too


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i would if you were here dear.
leaving now  i will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

OK have fun


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

YES IT DOES!!

Well I hope you chicks have a great weekend!! I'm sooo excited I'm getting my hair highlighted tomorrow..well low lights--getting light brown put in~


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey we are both getting our hair done..coooool

Have fun Jenny!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

well i am a brunette again...sassy brunette that is


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 20, 2003)

I just shaved my head.















No, not that one Burner...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

Chicks whore hangout this one!~!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Then it's the place to be!


----------

